
OVH Glorytun – A VPN intelligently aggregating the bandwidth of multiple links - jedisct1
https://github.com/angt/glorytun
======
LinuxBender
So this uses multiple paths in the same sense as tinc vpn, by determining
which paths are live and/or fastest? or it splits a single tcp session across
multiple links like mptcp? The title seems a little confusing to me. Or does
each tcp connection take a different path, thus load balancing across
different links?

